# A nice write up about fish



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yours truly is happy to have done well on a very hard test today. At least that's how I think I did. So here I am late at night writing away whatever comes to mind from my journeys in the world of rare fish import and ignorance about true and subtle beauty:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...hooling-fish-planted-tanks-22.html#post610767

Hope you enjoyed. There is much more, but hey - even Nutella tastes best only one spoon at a time.

--Nikolay


----------

